# Chloe Louise sucessful Vbac. 09/02/08



## stephlw25

As you know had a show friday morning and was having a few niggly pains throughout the day.
Friday evening i was eating my pineapple and texting yvonne for ages, she asked if i had any signs of baby coming when i casually dropped into the conversation that i had been having a few mild pains every 5-10 mins or so but nothing major, she was like " um...steph it sounds like your in labour!!" i was in complete denial "no...they arent that strong, think i just need the loo!!!! lmao
This was around 8.30 and by 10.15ish i decided to put my tens machine on as the contractions were coming every 5-6 mins and lasting 20-30 secs roughly. From then they just seemed to get stronger and stronger so we rang phils mum to come over (as she was staying the night to be with jamie) and i rang the hospital around 11.30 by at which point they were every 4-5 mins and lasting 40 secs and starting to take my breath away a little!!
Made our way to hospital just after midnight, coped with the tens for a bit then went on to gas and air, midwife let me go for about an hour then examined me and i was 5cm dilated. 
Contractions were getting unbearable around 3-3.30am and i was getting myself in a right state !! midwife examined me and was still only 5/6cm so she suggested an epidural to help me relax a bit....i gladly excepted!! lol she also broke my waters after this.
Examined me around 5ish and i was 8cm, she said she could feel top of babys head and definietly no nose or lips etc so she wasnt coming face first like jamie did!!! 
By 6-6.30 i was fully dilated so they waited an hour for the epidural to wear off so i could feel to push.
Baby had done a poo inside me (how lady like!) and at 7.20ish i starting pushing, it seemed to take forever, i was getting knackered!! they kept saying "your doing so well, well done" and i kept thinking hmm they're lying!!lol as it was taking a while the doctor suggested they may need to use the suction cup (vontouse (sp) so she got everything ready for that but the midwifes were convinced i wouldnt need it as i was doing "so well" every contaction i was pushing with they said you're gonna do this, come on well done and i kept saying "waaaaaah i cant do it, i cant do it anymore" lmao what a drama queen!!!!!!
Anyway finally found a last bit of strength inside me and at 08.44 Chloe Louise made her way into the world...weighing in at..... 8lb, 8 1/4 oz!!! which we were slightly shocked at as i was convincedi was carrying smaller and she would be lighter than jamie! (jamie was 8lb 3/4)
Slight second degree tear which needed a few stitches, Chloe passed a lot of meconium aswell so because of that we had to stay in overnight.
Im soooo happy i managed a vbac, i feel amazing compared to last time.. ok am walking a bit like john wayne and quite sore down there but i can walk around, pick her up, pick jamie up, have a shower/bath without being in agony etc. so all in all very happy !!!


----------



## KX

yay congratulations to you all, lovely name too!xxxxxxx

oh and she is stunning!x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Steph!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation she is beautiful xx


----------



## ablaze

congratulations!!! shes gorge and love the name ;) same as my chloe :D


----------



## beanie

fantastic story and a totally gorgeous little girl. Congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!! She is lovely!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Steph shes lovely!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats, gorgeous baby xxx


----------



## Samo

What a lovely little girl :D good job hun!! I agree with the rest, the name is gorgeous ;) Welcome to the world Chloe Louise!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Many, many https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrats_mc.gif on the birth of your beautiful daughter Chloe Louise - She is gorgeous! - I cannot believe how big she is either! - Little Munchkin!

Well done Steph, you did amazing! - I'm so chuffed you managed to have the birth you wanted.

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbgirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbgirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbgirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/bcbbgirl.gif​


----------



## Iwantone!!!

shes a beauty xxx


----------



## Jenny

Congrats Steph! She's beautiful :cloud9:

:headspin:


----------



## charlottecco2

Congratulations, she is absoulutely beautiful xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats your little girl is gorgeous.


----------



## LilysMummy

Yay!! Congratulations! :pink:

xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - she's gorgeous!! 

xx


----------



## goldlion

congratulations! she's beautiful :D


----------



## Jo

Congratulations darling
Great story and what a little smasher :)


----------



## suzan

Congrats
she is just perfect!


----------



## Stef

Congratulations she is beautiful

x


----------



## Layla

Congrats hun!

She is a cutie :)

x


----------



## Linzi

Congrats! Shes beautiful :)

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Congratulations!! shes lovely x


----------



## Newt

what a lovely story and a beautiful beautiful baby :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats hun, shes adorable


----------



## cutie_wutie

Congrats hun shes gorgeous xxxx


----------



## sophie

Congrats Steph shes gorgeous.
x


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## stephlw25

Thank you everyone ! :)


----------



## hypnorm

YAY Huge Congrats to you! she looks lovely.


----------



## Wobbles

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

She is adorable Steph x :hugs: x


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:

(didn't find the pics though :()


----------

